# LGB F7 A & B SP daylight



## Bills (Feb 20, 2008)

I recently picck up this F7 set. I Have to say that I really like the engines. 
I know that they are not scaled well, but they look good and sound great.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes, the LGB F7' are hard to beat. The look good, sound good and run good. What else do we need?!?!?!?!

Super lookin' set, Bill...


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

They pull even better when the B unit gets a motor block in place of the dummy.
I was fortunate to get 2 sets when they were available as a part. 


Dummy B when motorized ran faster than the A unit and I slowed it down by using 2 diode bridge rectifiers in series with the motor.

I have done this with 5 B units to date and all run great.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

The set I have I just added some weight to the A unit and works fine. I don't really pull more than a 10 car train and RR pretty flat. They run good as said and the sound is great. Best thing is they do not use a back-up battery to power sound when units are stopped. Later RJD


----------



## adelmo (Jan 2, 2008)

Daylight F7's look great. Is the daylight passenger car LGB model?
Also the stonework looks nice, is it real?
Alan


----------



## stevedenver (Jan 6, 2008)

*RE: LGB F7 A & B SP daylight*

arent you the luck guy-!great looking locos -wish i had the set 

i have several of the lgb daylight cars and an ABA set (my engines are SP black widow-)- 

i love these engines and cars despite the scaling issues-they run really nicely and sound great and are really fun to operate- 

if you can find another a unit id suggest getting it-ive found that while a-b runs fine-the sound is even better synchronized with the a-b-a -more motor load and better start up and halting effect


----------



## Bills (Feb 20, 2008)

*RE: LGB F7 A & B SP daylight*

Alan 
The passenger car is an aristo smoothside looks close but they are hard to find and lack interiors. The stone work is cast concrete edging I got from Lowes last year. The speed deference has to do with the electronics in the F7a. The instructions warn you not to run theF7 with other engines in a consist as it needs more voltage to start


----------



## Ltotis (Jan 3, 2008)

*RE: LGB F7 A & B SP daylight*

I you get a LGB Genny at a good price you have a pair of the motor blocks as used int the F7's. 
LAO


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: LGB F7 A & B SP daylight*

I run the see-thru ABA set with 5 motors as my B has teh motor block added. Very strong pulling combination. Great sound, and a ABBA would be even better.


----------



## stevedenver (Jan 6, 2008)

*RE: LGB F7 A & B SP daylight*

actually the abba has a strange out of phase sound when run-the ab PAIRS run and the sound is almost but not quite synched -so it kinda pulses and sounds strange


----------



## Michael Glavin (Jan 2, 2009)

*RE: LGB F7 A & B SP daylight*

Your LGB F7 Daylight set looks great... I had a set of "Widows" they were great looking models and as noted sounded well too. 

FWIW: I not an authority however I collect SP equipment and have been trying to dig up whatever I can find on paint schemes. That said I don't think SP ever used F7's on a Daylight train and or passenger train. Daylight paint schemed diesels destined to passenger work were limited to EMD "E" and Alco PA's and a lone Cotton Belt F7 consist if memory serves me. 

Regards, 
Michael


----------



## Bills (Feb 20, 2008)

*RE: LGB F7 A & B SP daylight*

Thanks for th info Micnael. Was the lone Cotton Belt F7 consist repainted to daylight colors? I've seen pictures of F7 widows so I know they exist.


----------



## Michael Glavin (Jan 2, 2009)

Actually the Cotton Belt Daylight was an FP7, these were built for passenger service with various changes to the body including an additional 4’ in length to accommodate water storage needs (so an FP7 is decidedly not an F7). As far as I know all of SP's F3's were delivered in the Black Widow paint and ABBA consist... And the F7's sported Black Widow, Halloween and the infamous Bloody Nose paint scheme. SP also had a handful of FP7’s in the Black Widow scheme.

Here’s a picture of the lone Daylight FP7 I found on line some time ago... It's interesting to note this vary engine saw some five or six paint schemes all were in Daylight colors less the last time she was painted...












Regards,
Michael


----------



## Bills (Feb 20, 2008)

Very interesting, Michael. Was Cotton Belt a part of SP or a seperate road? I had always asumed that the daylight coolr scheme was something particular to SP.


----------



## audi84 (Jan 13, 2008)

*BILS* 
The Cotton Belt was a part of SP, They got out of passenger traffic in 1956 so SP leased much of their passenger cars, locos etc.

Noel Thomas


----------



## Bills (Feb 20, 2008)

*RE: LGB F7 A & B SP daylight*

Thanks Noel. Amazing the things one learns on the internet.


----------



## stevedenver (Jan 6, 2008)

*RE: LGB F7 A & B SP daylight*

im certain i saw photos of thecoast limited or coast daylight or something (cant recall) definately using black widow f's-its what prompted me to get some smoothsides for my widows-i recall this was later perhaps as the daylights were being phased out


----------

